# Embryo glue



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Hi there, 

I am going to have a natural frozen embryo cycle/ transfer. They are going to use embryo glue. Anyone has any experience about it? Any success stories with natural frozen embryo cycle?


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi
Ive never heard of it but it sounds intriguing.
im currently in my 2ww and had 2 embies transfered. I wish you luck xxxx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I used it on my fresh cycle, but ended up with a blighted ovum MMC which is where implantation occurs and the sac grows as usual but no embryo inside.  I do wonder whether the glue made something stick that shouldn't have.  I have my follow up soon so will be asking if that's likely or even possible.

I don't know if I'm going to use it for my FET, will see what consultant says.  Part of me thinks not to in case it does cause MMC, but part of me thinks if I get a BFN I'll regret not using it.  On that basis, I'll probably use it because I try to do what will cause me the least regret in the future.


----------



## Claireybells (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello,

I used embryo glue on my first ICSI. I got a BFP but sadly MC. 

I've just this week had my first FET and have used the glue again as if I get a bfn I don't want the what ifs for if I did use it. 

I don't know if I would've got a BFP on the first round if I didn't use the glue but I will never know. 

I guess it's down to personal preferences. 

Claire


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hiya

I read about this on the Internet so I asked the embryologist about it. He said they didn't use it as they only do day 2-3 transfers. Embryos implant on day 6 so it won't do any good. He said it might be some help for a 5 day transfer (blastocyst) but this isn't currently offered there so they don't use it. 

Despite the name it's not actually glue. I'm sure it won't make things stick. I'm sure they would have stuck anyway. 

You should probably discuss it with the clinic. 

Good luck whatever u decide. 

Xxx


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Hi guys, thanks for the posts. I will have blastos put back so "glue" should be fine.  I know it was not really a  glue but I like it that it is called glue.


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just to put your mind at rest...
I'm sure that I read somewhere that it's something that occurs naturally, so it can only help.

Good luck!!!


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

I am interested in people's thoughts on this too. I am having my first FET in a months time (after a chem preg on my first IVF attempt) and have 3 blasts frozen. The consultant mentioned it as a possibility but I am not sure whether to use it or not. It isn't cheap, and the evidence I have seen on the internet doesn't seem to be overwhelming. 

What to do?! What to do?!


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Just thought I would add something to this, as I spoke to an embryologist about it at my last visit to the clinic. 

She was very positive about it. Said that there are always new things coming up, claiming to improve chances of success, and some of them you have to take with a pinch of salt, but that this one, she genuinely did think could help. She said that it was probably more helpful to some patients than others. Apparently it has been shown to help older patients with repeat IVF failures. 

Apparently it has something in it, which the body produces naturally, which helps with implantation. It is also more viscous than the medium they usually use, so can literally help the embryo to stick, and thus help with implantation. 

She said that she would want to use it if it was her .. so I am definitely going to be using this on my next cycle. 

Hope that helps someone!


----------

